# Firmware 2.2 Ipod touch problème.



## mititoux (25 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, je viens d'avoir mon Ipod touch 2G (8Go) aujourd'hui, merci Père Noël ^^
Bref premier jour, les misères commencent déjà :mouais:
Mon Ipod est en firmware 2.1.1, le dernier firmware étant 2.2 Itunes me télécharge donc automatiquement la mise à jour seulement arriver au 3/4 du téléchargement du firmware un message d'erreur apparaît :

*Un problème est survenue lors du téléchargement du logiciel de l'Ipod pour l'Ipod.La connexion réseau a expiré. 

Assurez vous que les paramètres réseau sont corrects et que votre connexion réseau est active ou réessayer plus tard.* 

Sauf qu'internet marche parfaitement, puis si je recommence le problème revient.

Donc que faire ?


----------



## mititoux (25 Décembre 2008)

Up !!


----------



## Taz33 (25 Décembre 2008)

un problème de serveur chez apple p-e ? Re essayer plus tard


----------



## mititoux (25 Décembre 2008)

Je viens de rééssayer, ça ne marche toujours pas


----------



## Gwen (25 Décembre 2008)

Il doit y avoir pas mal de surcharge au niveau du serveur d'Apple aujourd'hui, attend un petit peu, je pense que le soucis sera vite réglé. Notamment si tu essaye de télécharger cela demain matin. Les USA étant au dodo


----------



## mititoux (27 Décembre 2008)

Okéé mais ça marche toujours pas mais les autres téléchargement parfaitement...


----------

